

Google Chrome gets extension sync - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_chrome_gets_extension_sync.php

======
drivebyacct
I would love to do this without sharing my extension data and bookmarks with
Google. They already know what I search for. I don't really want them to know
my favorite porn or cooking websites.

How difficult would it be to add a different provider for Chromium sync, or
make a small server component that would allow anyone to decentralized-ly be
their own provider of a sync repo for their browsers?

~~~
buster
How selfish of you, to save the good porn sites for yourself

~~~
drivebyacct
Uh, at least among male internet users I am a small minority. I wouldn't worry
about my collection, heh. Besides, they're still there and finding is half the
fun.

